# looking for meal examples



## thebull2012 (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm pretty set/satisfied with 4 of my 6 meals. Two shakes , 1 meal of oats and egg whites.  Finally chicken, whole wheat wrap with avacado.  Any ideas for my other 2 meals. Looking for 2 with all 3 macros. I've tried tuna w/ egg and a few whole wheat crackers but it's very low call and I always end up under my target cals.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Oct 9, 2014)

I buy these frozen wild caught salmon and mahi mahi steaks that range about 4-5 bucks for .6-.8 of a pound...just thaw and pop in the oven for 15 minutes on 420...

I like the ezekial bread better than whole wheat...read about it from john meadows...lots of good food theory on his website I agree with

Pork tendorloins on sale...bacon mmm bacon

Beef...grass fed prolly better if you can afford it

Nuts if you can afford em...I spend a small fortune on nuts it seems like

My dream is to go on a elk or moose hunt and fill up a freezer


----------



## Alinshop (Oct 10, 2014)

Lean ground chicken breast made in to patties or ground up and sautaed with salsa and a little low fat cheese and greek yogurt. I also like to make smashed cauliflower with chives and grated parm cheese.


----------



## Sandpig (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm kinda of a plain, boring eater.

8oz 93% lean ground beef with 100 grams of whole wheat Pasta.

I like the Barilla plus. Has extra protein in it.


----------

